
Covid-19 is making our personal data more exposed than ever - galringel
https://saymineapp.com/
======
galringel
Hey Hackers, My name is Gal Ringel, and I'm the co-founder and CEO at Mine.

Mine lets you discover your digital footprint and remove your personal data
from services you no longer use. So far, 40,000 users have already used our
product to send more than 250,000 deletion requests to companies, in order to
reduce their online exposure and keep their data safe. We make privacy
regulations accessible to everyone, and help users to leave their data only
where they really need it.

During March alone, we were able to save more than 5,000 users from being part
of data breaches, because they deleted their data on time.

Since the Coronavirus started, we detected a spike of more than 50% in
personal data exposure, which put us at risk more than ever.

We all spend more (or all) of our time at home due to quarantine instructions
or personal choice and forced to move 100% of our day to day needs online. We
order online instead of leaving home, preparing our emergency stock by
boosting online shopping activity, and are therefore more exposed to the risk
of our data being collected and used by companies and hackers.

We are here to help you reduce your online exposure and avoid potential
digital risks in the future.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

~~~
Nextgrid
> more exposed to the risk of our data being collected and used by companies

You seem to be contributing to the problem by having Google Tag Manager and
Google Analytics on your website. I am not sure where you are based but
analytics need to be strictly opt-in according to the GDPR and that doesn't
seem to be the case here.

~~~
galringel
Our website saymine.com does allow you to opt-out from Google Analytics as the
GDPR instructing. saymineapp.com is a web application where we use Google
Analytics to track anonymous clicks and to identify errors. Check out our
privacy policy here: [https://saymine.com/privacy-
policy](https://saymine.com/privacy-policy)

~~~
Nextgrid
How can it be "anonymous" if you're implicitly sending the IP address to
Google (by making requests to them) and the IP is considered personal data as
per the GDPR?

~~~
galringel
From Google’s documentation: “IP addresses are not available in your Google
Analytics reports. So, while Google does collect IP addresses, Google doesn't
provide that data to end users. The bottom line is you are not able to see IP
addresses anywhere in your Google Analytics reports.”

~~~
Nextgrid
Google collecting IP addresses is exactly my problem. I don’t mind _you_
having access to them (and in fact you do in your server logs), I just don’t
want a malicious third-party knowing what I’m doing on your site.

------
maybandel
I was not comfortable with the read access.. but decided to go for it.. the
app is really slick and clear. But how do I know that I can trust you?

~~~
galringel
Mine is built upon a foundation of transparency and trust, with you - the
user, at the center. We help you keep track of your personal data and identify
digital services that you don’t use or that are no longer providing you with
value. Of course, that means that Mine is on the list as well, so if for some
reason you feel you’re not getting value from our product, go ahead and
reclaim your data from Mine. You can also request a copy of the data we
collect about you, so you can see for yourself what we actually have. We are
inline with GDPR and CCPA.

------
nemmy
I love the product! Mine found too many companies in my footprint, is there
anyway to select a few together and then delete, rather than going one by one?

~~~
galringel
Check out the "Quick actions" screen that supports multiple actions at once.

------
yael1
That’s a first:) never thought I would get into a privacy policy page and
enjoy reading it... Spice girls lyrics are indeed much more interesting;)

~~~
galringel
Transparency is a key value to our company. We committed to keep the bare
minimum of personal data and to serve as an example.

------
itayo
I was expecting a few hundreds but WTF? 1738 services? What have I been doing
online.. feels like a chapter from black mirror

~~~
galringel
We are here to increase awareness and to empower you to be the owner of your
personal data. Now that you are aware of how many companies hold your data,
you can start reclaiming to reduce your online exposure and be safer.

------
galll
What the f __ __* 847 companies.. holding my data?!?! How do I reclaim from
multiple companies?

~~~
galringel
If you want to reclaim multiple companies in a single click, all you have to
do is to visit the “Quick Actions” screen. There you'll find recommendations
tailored to your footprint to help you decide what to do and take multiple
actions at once

------
ofir1
Just what I was waiting for! Great work guys. But I have to ask.. how do you
make money out of it?

~~~
galringel
In general, tech companies that are not interested in your money are
interested in your data, your online behavior, or other personal assets they
can monetize. In other words, if an app is free, they’re probably getting
their money from somewhere else :) Our goal is the opposite - we want to make
data ownership accessible for all without monetizing our users’ data. So our
future business model will be based on a subscription model, with pricing to
be announced in the near future. However, at the moment, Mine is free, because
we are still crafting and shaping it together with our users’ precious
feedback.

------
GeorgeFauci
Amazing app! what happen after I reclaim my data? how do you make sure its
gone?

~~~
galringel
If you decide to reclaim your data from a company, an email with a deletion
request will automatically be sent to that company directly from your inbox.
According to the GDPR, the company has up to 30 days to comply. During that
time, the company may reach out to you to verify your identity to make sure
it’s not deleting somebody else’s data by mistake.

Once your reclaim request is complete, you should receive a confirmation email
from the company. In the near future, we will notify you when it happens.

------
matthew14567
Hey guys.. really nice. Does the progress bar on my activity runs
automatically?

~~~
galringel
Yes, we are monitoring the entire deletion process. So just like you can see
where is your package when you order from Amazon, Mine will show what is
happening with your deletion requests until full completion.

------
omery
Awesome app, quite surprised by my footprint size. No support for Yahoo?

~~~
galringel
Enjoy reclaiming your data! As for Yahoo, we are almost done with adding it as
our third email provider. Stay tuned!

------
benjobanjo
Great idea! but how do you know my footprint?

~~~
galringel
We built a non-intrusive technology that reconstructs your footprint by
scanning your email inbox, only looking at the subject lines of your emails,
the sender (the digital service), and the number of times they appear in your
inbox. It is important to note that we never read, process or collect the
content of your emails!

------
ronreiter
Awesome idea. Do you have any intention to support more privacy regulations
other than GDPR and CPPA?

~~~
galringel
Yes, we are going to add additional privacy regulations such as PIPEDA
(Canada), LGPD (Brazil), OAIC (Australia), DPDA (Singapore), and basically to
follow each geography that will legislate similar regulations.

